# Question about bachmann DD40AX



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

I really want the engine DD40AX . and i look up some on ebay...andi just want one that ready to run when i put it on the track of my power pack and speed controller ???so what do i need ...i research on different point of DCC equipped and DCC on board ,DCC not ready , DCC decoder ??? how come so much ... and if i bought train from athearn , do i need to make some work to work with bachmann or if Athearn said DCC READY or DCC equipped then would it mean it ready to run >


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

i have 2 Bachmann DCC on board's one for sale and another one that i'd sell out at NIMT's place one is 6943 and the other is 6942.

DCC on board has the decoders already with them. they run DCC and DC without any modification other than what your controller type is.

I'll sell ya my 6943 for $70 shipped if ya really want it and if ya don't like it return it for a refund


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

yea sure man man so the 6943 all i need to do is put on my track and it will run without any work right ??? im terrible at working with those man .Really dont know what im doing so yea....if all i do is put on the track turn the knob and it work then 70 buck then ill take it


----------

